# drylocking basement and removing mold on concrete



## airtas (May 19, 2013)

So my wife and I want to sell our home but before we put in on the market our basement needs some work. We have had some moisture problems mainly because the windows need to be replaced.

How do I go about removing the stains and or black mold? Is it black mold?

I have had about 12 people coming and give me estimates and all 12 people have given me different recommendations. Some recommended sealing before dry locking, otherwise in 4 days the basement would look the same.




















Is it as simple as scrubbing and painting because their estimates have ranged from 400-$1300.

Looking for any help!

Thank you!


----------



## nealtw (May 21, 2013)

May be applied on slightly damp surfaces, but best results are obtained when applied over dry surfaces. Wait for a dry (rain-free) period. Surface must be clean and free from dirt, dust, grease, oil, form release compound, frost or paint. Patch all holes or cracks with DRYLOK Fast Plug, or a fast setting hydraulic cement, and smooth the patch evenly with the surface around it. EFFLORESCENCE, a white, powdery, crystal-like deposit visible on the masonry surface must be removed. DRYLOK ETCH (liquid or powder formula) or muriatic acid, used according to manufacturer&#8217;s directions, are effective efflorescence removal agents. Re-apply acid until all visible efflorescence is gone. Rinse thoroughly and allow to dry. DRYLOK Extreme may be applied over previous coatings in sound condition but the warranty is void. Not formulated for horizontal surfaces subject to foot traffic.

This is from their data sheet, all paint must be removed and it won't work in my opinion. Or at least it won't stop the proplem. You have a problem with the perimeter drain and the window well drain is obviesly not working. From the outside water is getting into the block wall, if it can't get out anyway, sooner or later it will fill to above the frosts level in the winter and if it freezes the wall will break.


----------



## hwade (May 21, 2013)

You will need to give the basement a scrub down with a stiff brush and  1/2 cup bleach per 1 gallon water. If the problem isn't fixed soon  though, the mold spores will continue to multiply and be in anything in  the basement including the underside of the flooring from upstairs. If  that happens, you will need to call in a professional or maybe have to  replace flooring.


----------



## DFBonnett (May 21, 2013)

OP,
As noted your painted walls need to be paint free....
*Surface must be clean and free from dirt, dust, grease, oil, form release compound or paint.*
I'd be leery about using anyone who saw the job and then even mentioned using Drylok. The paint free requirement is not a secret. It's right in the literature and, IIRC, printed on the can.

FWIW, I've done basements just like yours and they have held up for years. Scrape, spray with 25% bleach solution, rinse as feasible, then paint with a latex flat with mildewcide added. My preference is Ben Moore Super Hide and the store adds the mildewcide for me then shakes it up well. You'll get a lot of contradictory opinions but I've BTDT and this works. Be sure to have plenty of ventilation as the bleach and even the mildewcide can get really strong.
FWIW
YMMV


----------



## airtas (May 26, 2013)

The black isn't coming off, I do not think it is mold, I tested an area and painted over it fine.  Is it safe to just paint over the black at this point?


----------



## nealtw (May 27, 2013)

Maintenence should have been done on the outside perimiter drain and waterproofing, It is part of owning a house. Attempting to paint over it with out doing the required repairs is just trying to stick it to the next guy.


----------



## neilorrick (May 30, 2013)

If you want to repair properly so you have to repair it from inside by waterproofing otherwise just paint it. I will suggest you do not cheat any other guy just repair properly by a good company or say to another guy before selling that house have this problem.

new homes melbourne


----------



## WindowsonWashington (May 31, 2013)

neilorrick said:


> If you want to repair properly so you have to repair it from inside by waterproofing otherwise just paint it. I will suggest you do not cheat any other guy just repair properly by a good company or say to another guy before selling that house have this problem.



+1

It appears that there is some other work that needs to be done to truly fix the problems.


----------

